

Amazon starts to develop Pc games - hoare
http://www.engadget.com/2015/06/06/amazon-hiring-first-pc-game/

======
hoare
original posting from amazon:
[http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/245102/Sponsored_Amazon_i...](http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/245102/Sponsored_Amazon_is_now_hiring_for_its_first_PC_game.php)

Their team is totaly awesome, its made of former Portal, World of Warcraft,
BioShock Half Life 2, Left for Dead, Dota 2, Halo, Infamous, Shadows of Mordor
and The Last of Us creators

